
Mastering the Ghidra Reverse Engineering Tool [video] - null_0
https://vimeo.com/335158460
======
null_0
Slides and script examples at
[https://github.com/0xAlexei/INFILTRATE2019](https://github.com/0xAlexei/INFILTRATE2019)

